# If Your Looking For A Honest and Fair Reel Cleaning/Repair Guy Give This Guy A Try



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

For a while I had been trying to find a person to clean/upgrade some of my reels. I had an old style Penn that I wanted completely re-done and even upgraded a little. I first took it to a local place here in Corpus and told them I wanted them to completely go thru it and repair anything that needed repaired and if there were any upgrades available for it, then to go for it. I waited 4-6 months and got back a cleaned reel with no upgrades and it cost me over 50 bucks. Needless to say I was pretty disappointed. A few months later a guy named Klint Myers with Klints Reel Repair got in contact with me, when I posted here on 2Cool about an American Rodsmith Rod I was having warranty issues with. Long story short he got me in contact with someone in the warranty department and I ended up with a brand new rod, with no charge. Klint ever since has been cleaning/upgrading/ and repairing all of my reels. Including that Penn that I couldn't get anyone else to work on. He has now upgraded/cleaned/repaired close to almost 10 of my reels and has been a real pleasure to deal with. He has got some of the best customer service you could ever ask for. His prices are very reasonable and he’s VERY quick compared to those other big shops. He also has some of the best prices out there on American Rodsmith Rods. 

If you’re tired of waiting for your reels to be cleaned at some of those bigger shops, or if you’re interested in upgrading your reels give Klint a call. There are not too many guys like Klint out there left. 

Thanks again Klint 

Klint's Reel Repair 
409-454-9238


----------



## glennlaine (Jun 19, 2012)

where is he located?


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Hamshire Texas. But I'm willing to bet he will have your reels done faster than if you were to take it somewhere locally.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Here is what American Rodsmith has to say about him...

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151047106394564


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

I just spoke to Klint on the phone. I am sending him two reels to repair. I told him who posted the info. Thanks very much for this post! It has saved me much worry, and money!
Jim


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Is he the one who charges $15/reel for cleaning?


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Just got back three calcutta's from Klint and just wanted to say he is great. Awesome service very quick turn around and great prices. I gave him a calcutta 250 that I have had for years and thought it would never get back to a normal working condition. It came out better than the others!

Thanks Klint! I will send everyone I can your way.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

FINNFOWLER said:


> Just got back three calcutta's from Klint and just wanted to say he is great. Awesome service very quick turn around and great prices. I gave him a calcutta 250 that I have had for years and thought it would never get back to a normal working condition. It came out better than the others!
> 
> Thanks Klint! I will send everyone I can your way.


Like I said... If you want your reels serviced and good customer service give Klint a call!


----------

